# Funeral Release box-Dove Release- 4 doves



## White Sky (Jan 8, 2009)

Touch anyone have plans for making a funeral release box for a Trinity funeral release. Most suppliers sell for 90-100 dollars. Im crafty and thought i could make my own.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Like you, I am working towards setting up a pigeon release business and have also considered making my own Trinity funeral release box after seeing a pic of one on the web. Here in Australia you can't even buy such things (or check them out closely for the purposes of copying). While I am not quite up to making my own release boxes yet (currently working on the more important breeding boxes!) I will be happy to share ideas with you when I do start that phase of my pigeon-play. In the meantime, I'd love to see anything you come up with!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Go to Foys and look at what they have. For the Trinity funeral release do a two layered box with three birds in the bottom and one bird above. Open the bottom box first then after the three birds take off open the top and release the fourth bird. each layer needs to be 10 inchs tall on the inside for the birds and with good air flow so use 1/4 or 3/16 inch dowells spaced one inch apart. I have seen some people use basket weaving between the dowells with spacing between the weaving and it looked good with still enough air and light for the birds. The top layer is only holding one bird so it should be smaller. Once you build the boxes on top of each other with fold down doors, then you can build a shape around them into a church or basket. 

Always remember air, birds need lots of air. So limit the time as short as possible inside the box. Keep them in a carrier until just before the party shows up. Always take an extra bird incase you drop one.



Another way I have seen it done is the three birds are released just outside the group of people then the one bird is released beside the casket. this takes two different baskets different sizes.


----------



## White Sky (Jan 8, 2009)

White Sky said:


> Touch anyone have plans for making a funeral release box for a Trinity funeral release. Most suppliers sell for 90-100 dollars. Im crafty and thought i could make my own.


Thank you, i will let you know what i find out, i will add you to my friend list. What part of Australia do you live, my son traveled there 4 years ago.


----------



## White Sky (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you, good luck starting your business, I will let you know what I find out. Is it ok if i add you to my friend list? What part of Australia do you live? My son traveled there over 4 years ago. jobie


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Jobie, I would love to be added to your friends list. I will tell you about where I live in a private message so as not to hijack your thread about funeral release boxes.


----------

